# How To Create A Diffuser On The CHEAP!



## quangdog (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey all - Let's talk flash diffusers for a moment, shall we?

I'm new here, and relatively new to getting serious with my photography habit. I recently picked up my first SpeedLite flash, and was a little disappointed to discover that when it is aimed directly at my subject the resulting photos only look marginally better than when shot with the on-camera flash.

So I did some digging and learned about bouncing the flash off of walls and ceilings, getting bounce cards, etc., and using diffusers. While shopping around for a diffuser I noticed 2 things: 

1. The manufacturers seem to promise huge improvements in your photos if you use their diffuser.

2. Diffusers can drastically range in price.

Unsure about which diffuser to try first, I kept digging and ran across several articles about how to build your own using stuff laying around the house or local hadware store. I'm a bit of a tinkerer, so I gave it a try myself a few nights ago, and was surprised by the results: Diffusers can be great when used correctly, but can ruin a great shot when they are not needed.

I wrote up an article with tons of example shots and a full explanation of not only how you can build your own diffuser but also how you can most effectively use it on my blog. 

Check it out here: 
DIY Gary Fong Style SLR SpeedLite Diffuser

I'd love any feedback or comments - especially if you can share results from any other type of diffuser.

Thanks!


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 20, 2011)

I love my Fong Collapsible, so versitle and works incredibly well - packs away nice too.


----------



## PASM (Jan 20, 2011)

Ping-Pong ball. For compacts.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 20, 2011)

not worth your time and money to make one.  There are plenty of cheap diffuser on the market.  Go to amazon.com .  Or just point your flash up, rotate the swivel 90, put a u shaped paper (folded long way) and use rubber band.. you get your self a nice diffuser.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 20, 2011)

kinda like this but with paper
Snook's Nikon SB-800 Diffuser


----------



## quangdog (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd love to get a side-by-side comparison with a diffuser like you describe - I've got some stiff bright white paper laying around at home.. I'll see if I can shoot some tonight. 



Schwettylens said:


> not worth your time and money to make one.  There are plenty of cheap diffuser on the market.  Go to amazon.com .  Or just point your flash up, rotate the swivel 90, put a u shaped paper (folded long way) and use rubber band.. you get your self a nice diffuser.



I actually did buy a really cheap one from Amazon and it is terrible - soaks up all the light from the flash and still produces "hard" looking images.  The one I built only cost a few bucks and took 5 minutes - and produces great results.  There are tons of comparison shots with it at my link above.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 20, 2011)

Here you go
Product Review - Gary Fong's Flash Diffuser

Almost all diffusers will do that because your light soure is still small. Your best bet is using this paper or just bounce it with nothing on it.


----------



## Dao (Jan 20, 2011)

Take a look at this as well.

Homemade Bounce Flash Toys


----------



## sobolik (Jan 20, 2011)

Toilet paper diffuser and a rubber band. The more layers the softer the light. Your play back screen will tell you what the effect was.

"In addition to these professionally designed diffusers there are all  manner of DIY diffusers that I&#8217;ve seen digital camera owners trying.  These range from simply placing a piece of semi-opaque sticky tape  over your flash (I&#8217;ve done this with some success on my point and shoot,  to using pieces of plastic from takeout containers through to more  involved contraptions involving tissue paper, cellophane and a variety  of other types of opaque everyday items. 

Read more: http://www.digital-photography-school.com/using-flash-diffusers-and-reflectors#ixzz1Bd17Z5bs"

​


----------

